

Show HN: bullfrog, a text-to-speech service - canopygrove

Hi all! I created a text-to-speech service called bullfrog.  I am aiming to create a simple, inexpensive TTS service that can be called from any application.  We currently have a ruby gem, and plan to add a PHP library and many others as well.  Would love your feedback and criticism!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bullfrog.io
======
eranation
Great idea and I like the minimalist design.

A live demo would make wonders to your conversion rates (or did I miss the
link to it?). e.g. I would not pay before I hear the quality of the TTS.

Also the "(We'll bill every $5 in usage)" is confusing, and made hesitate
before clicking the Get Started button. Put a pricing page, not under your
call for action, it's needless excessive information that just will lower your
click through rates IMHO.

Solid idea, but you can improve the landing page significantly in my opinion.

~~~
canopygrove
Thank you for the feedback! I will put these ideas into action.

